# Mp rotator vs rvan



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Which is better and why?


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Depends. Are you a Hunter fan? Ir a Rain Bird fan? Both are good. Based on my experience, I'd give a slight edge to the MP. 
The RVAN 17's & 24's work very well. The 14's seem to be problematic. Unfortunately I have a lot of 14's... out of about 40 nozzles I have about 4-5 that don't work well. I'm going to track to see if it's always the same heads not working (I think it is)
RVANs are tool-less adjustment which is nice. MPs need a small screwdriver to adjust the radius.
MPs may require more different types of nozzles depending on your lawn configuration.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I'd go RVAN to not use a tool. I have a bunch of them and they work great. I'm not good at keeping track of all my little sprnkler tools... Not using any 14's at the moment.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

I have a Hunter system and love it. I designed it and installed it. I found it easy to design because of the easy 0.4"/hr application rate across the radius and arc of the nozzle. They can also use the PRS-40 bodies with check valves, so you don't get leak down at low heads and you are guaranteed to get 40 PSI at the nozzle so everything is consistent.

I don't know much about the RVANs, but they may share some of these features. My only complaint with the MP Rotators is they can clog easily and stop rotating. Out of about 50 that run at my house, 2 have slowed and I replaced them. Easy peasy at <$10 each. Plus it is a new system, so I'm sure there was crap in the lines established systems won't have to deal with.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Yep, the R-VAN also have a matched precip rate, though it is slightly higher, more like 0.6"/hr for a square pattern. Rain bird has check valve and pressure regulating bodies as well. If you use the MP's though, you have an option for a larger radius.


----------

